# JD 440A Skidder Weight ?



## adamhinkley (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone have any idea what is the approximate weight of a JD 440A Skidder?
Need to transport one about 200 miles and am wondering if my 3/4 ton can handle it or if I need to use the one ton. Thanks


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 29, 2008)

A skidder is a big load! I would think it is way too big for a 1 ton truck. Maybe an F550 with a gooseneck trailer will handle an old line skidder like a 440A but I doubt it. Just call a few dealers with a 440A in stock and ask then the weight.

http://www.machinemart.com/used-equipment/browse-equipment-single.cfm?seq=2081805


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jul 29, 2008)

adamhinkley said:


> Anyone have any idea what is the approximate weight of a JD 440A Skidder?
> Need to transport one about 200 miles and am wondering if my 3/4 ton can handle it or if I need to use the one ton. Thanks



Probably about 14,000 lbs. Pretty hefty weight for the 1 ton.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 29, 2008)

My 440-b weighs just under 12,000 pounds without the tires being loaded.
When I bought it I hauled it 350 miles home on a gooseneck with a 3/4 ton Ford. I haul it wherever I need it now with a 1 ton Dodge. Sometimes it's pretty slow going in these hills, but it gets it there.
Just don't try to set any land speed records.

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Jul 29, 2008)

Here ya go.












Andy


----------



## adamhinkley (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the info and thanks redprospector for the pics. That gives me a much better idea of what I can expect. Looks like somewhere around 12,000 pounds seems to be a good guess. I will use the one ton for the 200 mile trip. No big hills and I am in no hurry !!!
Thanks again !!


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry, I did not think it weighed so little. I though at least 20k pounds.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 29, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Sorry, I did not think it weighed so little. I though at least 20k pounds.



I wish it weighed 20k, it would probably be a little more stable then. These little skidders will turn over in a heart beat.

Adamhinkly,
I highly recomend loading your tires with something (I've got water & antifreeze in mine). It will save you a lot of buttpuckering.

Andy


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 29, 2008)

My Kubota had 18.4x30 tires. Water filling made a huge difference. I guess you can also calcium chloride for antifreeze and for extra weight.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Jul 30, 2008)

redprospector said:


> I wish it weighed 20k, it would probably be a little more stable then. These little skidders will turn over in a heart beat.
> Andy



i can attest to that, our JD 440c gets tipsy sometimes with a small load and a small side hill. it can also get tipsy when going up some hills, ive had some bad experiences going around corners while trying to go down a hill at the same time. also we have loaded our tires with calcium chloride to help with freezing. it works well, ive never seen the tires on our skidder freeze, and it gets cold up here in maine.


----------



## JackD_ME (Jul 31, 2008)

GROSS VEHICLE WEIGHT is all Maine D.O.T. cares about and if you're over your registered weight and get busted, you'll be paying a whole lot more in fines than to hire someone with a big truck & trailer.
Your biggest challenge is not whether you can tow it but whether you can stop it!!!:jawdrop: 

I do know a contractor who hires out for $65 per hour for his dump truck and trailer, if you're interested.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jul 31, 2008)

12,000# is a good load, but not too much for the gooseneck. Trailer brakes and good conditions, should be no problem. may use the $65 on diesel at $4.85 a gallon though


----------



## SuperDuty335 (Aug 4, 2008)

My dad always said his 440 would turn over in a second. I saw him get it in a mess one time with a load on the winch on a little slope and it was up on two wheels. It stayed there a while until he got nerve enough to work it back down. He also says he had an old Franklin that would go anywhere uphill, downhill, side hill, etc. Personally I would want one about 20' wide with 8' wide flotation tires.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## redprospector (Aug 4, 2008)

SuperDuty335 said:


> My dad always said his 440 would turn over in a second. I saw him get it in a mess one time with a load on the winch on a little slope and it was up on two wheels. It stayed there a while until he got nerve enough to work it back down. He also says he had an old Franklin that would go anywhere uphill, downhill, side hill, etc. Personally I would want one about 20' wide with 8' wide flotation tires.:greenchainsaw:



Hahaha. If you ain't on 2 wheels................You ain't working a 440.

Andy


----------



## Slamm (Aug 15, 2008)

I have pulled a 540A and 540B 22,000lbs with a 20K dual tandem trailer that weighs 7,000 with tools and ATV it all weighed about 33,000+ pounds and it went many, many miles in Wisconsin, Illinois, Iowa, Nothern Missouri and Nebraska. The truck was a 2002 Duramax 2500HD, also used a 2006 same model.

You shouldn't have any problems with the little/smaller 440A. As to whether or not any of it is legal is another matter, but yes you can do it and it should not damage anything if you drive smoothly.






My opinion,

Sam


----------

